# Aal Zubereitung (nicht geräuchert)



## DenizJP (15. Juni 2020)

Hi in die Runde!

Meine bisherigen Begegnungen mit Aalen in der Küche war...ok.. net schlecht aber auch kein kulinarisches Feuerwerk. Vorweg, ich hab keine Geräte noch den Platz zum Räuchern 


daher meine Fragen:

- Aal wie am besten entnehmen um optimal ans Fleisch ranzukommen? Habe gemerkt, dass in Scheiben geschnitten und gebraten vor allem die Rückengräten ein echtes Problem waren
- welche Rezepte eignen sich am besten um das meiste rauszuholen?

Das Tier ist für mich gestorben dann soll es auch sinnig verwertet werden


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Juni 2020)

Haut abziehen, in fingerlange Stücke schneiden und dann zum  "Aal in Dillsoße" Zubereiten oder auf Zitronenbutter braten.


----------



## ollidi (15. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Haut abziehen, in fingerlange Stücke schneiden


Danach die Aalstücke abwechselnd mit einer Scheibe Zitrone auf einen Schaschlikspiess fädeln und mit etwas Salz und Pfeffer würzen.
Evtl. noch frische Thymianzweige oben drauf und dann ab auf den Grill.


----------



## hanzz (15. Juni 2020)

Aal filetieren
					

Sehen Sie im folgenden Video eine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung, wie Sie einen Aal richtig filetieren. Wie filetiert man einen Aal richtig? Der Aal gehört z




					www.simfisch.de


----------



## Andal (15. Juni 2020)

# Ein ganz einfaches Rezept

Aal in Naturgewässer. Erst gar nicht gezielt befischen und wenn doch einer beisst, mit dem Larchy abhaken...





Mir schmeckt er einfach nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> # Ein ganz einfaches Rezept
> 
> Aal in Naturgewässer. Erst gar nicht gezielt befischen und wenn doch einer beisst, mit dem Larchy abhaken...
> 
> ...


Sehr hilfreich 

Mehlieren, in Butter braten, Salz und Pfeffer - fertig.
Ums gepiddel wirst du aber nicht rumkommen


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juni 2020)

@Andal  och ich finde der Fleischteil schmeckt doch recht gut - und den Schleim beim Verarbeiten bekomme ich mit Werbeprospekten schnell und gründlich ab.


----------



## Andal (15. Juni 2020)

Lasst sie euch schmecken... alles kein Problem, mir munden sie nicht. Wobei ich mal am nördlichen Gardasee eingelegte Aalröllchen als Vorspeise bekam, die waren ausgesprochen gut. Filetiert, enthäutet, mit Kräutern mariniert, gebraten und zum Schluss noch säuerlich eingelegt. Wie ein mediterraner Brathering. Null Gräten, oder der dergleichen, aber vermutlich eine heiden Arbeit.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juni 2020)

Jo - man bekommt teilweise selten mit was die Köche da für ne Arbeit in ein Gericht stecken was dann ratzfatz in 10 Minuten manchmal weg ist..


----------



## sprogoe (15. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ich hab keine Geräte noch den Platz zum Räuchern



Ich habe echt MItleid mit Dir.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Juni 2020)

Wobei das "Grätenproblem" beim Aal ja nun wirklich nicht vorhanden ist.
Mein Favorit bleibt nach wie vor der Räucheraal. Platz ist ja in der kleinsten..
(zur Not geht auch der Tischräucherofen, und einfach die Stücke räuchern)

Da dies aber beim Eröffner nicht in betracht kommt, würde ich ebenfalls häuten, in Stücke schneiden, Salz, Pfeffer, in Mehl wenden und ab
in die Pfanne. Ebenfalls sehr köstlich und wenn man das abziehen erstmal raus hat, auch kein großes Problem.

Für alle weiteren Ausführungen wie Grillen (am Spies oder ganz, mit exozischen Gewürzen), Aal in Gelee usw. ist auch
das WWW bei Suchanfragen recht ergiebig mit Lösungsmöglichkeiten, Einfach mal probieren oder den Bekannten / Nachbarn fragen, der evtl. über
einen Räucherofen verfügt. Für mich gibt es nichts besseres bei Fischen als ein schönen frischen Räucheraal mit Brot/Schwarzbrot und dazu leckeres Bier 
Da lass ich auch das Zander- / Dorschfilet für liegen.


----------



## Andal (15. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Jo - man bekommt teilweise selten mit was die Köche da für ne Arbeit in ein Gericht stecken was dann ratzfatz in 10 Minuten manchmal weg ist..


Passion für gutes Essen. Und den Unterschied zu Fertigfrass & Huschdiwuschdi schmeckt man sofort.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wobei das "Grätenproblem" beim Aal ja nun wirklich nicht vorhanden ist.
> Mein Favorit bleibt nach wie vor der Räucheraal. Platz ist ja in der kleinsten..
> (zur Not geht auch der Tischräucherofen, und einfach die Stücke räuchern)
> 
> ...




eventuell nen Vorschlag falls man doch im kleinen Still räuchern will?

oder würde ein Verein Sinn machen wo man die Fische am WE hinschleppt?

evtl so was? https://www.real.de/product/342440350/


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Juni 2020)

Also, ich würde dir eher den Tischräucherofen von Behr empfehlen! 
Kannst du auch auf dem Balkon verwenden, als Brennmaterial nimm große Esbittabletten!


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juni 2020)

der hier?









						Behr Räucher-Grillofen günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Behr Räucher-Grillofen günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## rippi (15. Juni 2020)

Leider wurde das Mindestmaß für Aale so in die Höhe geschraubt, dass sich die Entnahme nicht mehr wirklich lohnt, die fetten Aale ließen sich immerhin noch in Stücke schneiden und wie ein Chicken Curry zubereiten. Oder in Aspik.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> der hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ja den habe ich zur Zeit (seit etwa 20 Jahren) im Einsatz, allerdings für Forellen und vorher 35 Jahre ähnliche von DAM und ABU. Allerdings nehme ich schon richtigen Spiritus. Aale habe ich da noch nicht geräuchert, da ich für diese aus meinen früheren Aalfangzeiten einen extra Aalräucherofen habe. Wird aber bestimmt auch gut klappen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juni 2020)

Ok Thread kann zu. Ich hab mir soeben den Tisch-Räucherofen von Behr bestellt da er im Angebot war


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Juni 2020)

Ich räuchere auch Aale in diesem Ofen, die werden bestens! 
Allerdings wickle ich den Tropfschutz in Alufolie ein und lege das Unterteil bis auf die Mulde fürs Räuchermehl auch mit Folie aus, dann dauert die Reinigung nicht so lange... 

Beheizen tue ich ihn mit einem zweiflammigen Gaskocher. 
Habe in den mitgelieferten Brennern schon alles mögliche (Brennpaste - gel, Flüssigspiritus und Lampenöl via Docht)  ausprobiert, aber beim leisesten Windhauch gingen die Flammen unbemerkt schnell aus. 

Daher Gasbrenner, den in mit einer wiederbefüllbaren 3kg Flasche beheize.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ok Thread kann zu. Ich hab mir soeben den Tisch-Räucherofen von Behr bestellt da er im Angebot war


Hallo,

da hast Du nichts falsch gemacht .

Petri Heil 

Lajos

PS lies mal in der Rubrik für die Räucherei, da ist ein langer Thread über Tischräucheröfen drin.


----------



## daci7 (15. Juni 2020)

Räucheraal ist natürlich top. Aber gegrillt hat der Fisch durchaus einiges zu bieten, man muss nur ein wenig "investieren".
Groetjes


Ps:  jetzt auch mit Foto.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Juni 2020)

@daci7
Schöner Film. Wirklich beeindruckend. Wie hast du deine Aale für den Grill denn vorbereitet und gewürzt wenn man fragen darf?
Ziehst du erste die Haut ab und filetierst dann?


----------



## daci7 (15. Juni 2020)

Die Haut bleibt dran. Der Fisch muss entschleimt sein, wird dann vom Rücken her filetiert und die Filets in Portionen geschnitten. Die Sücke werden dann auf die Spieße gezogen und erst mariniert und dann angegrillt (nicht zu schnell und nicht zu heiß!). Dann immer mal wieder mit Marinade bestreichen und wenden.
Die Marinade kann man unterschiedlich machen - klassisch wie im Film zb. oder Teriaki-Style oder man fängt mit Honig/Soyasauce an und tastet sich ran.


----------



## Silverfish1 (15. Juni 2020)

Unagi der Klassiker aus Japan. Das beste was einem Aal passieren kann. 
Ich bringe meinem Japaner in Frankfurt immer fertig filierte Aale da es ja unmöglich ist am Markt frischen Aal zu bekommen.


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hast Du nichts falsch gemacht .
> 
> ...



meine Mutter hatte mich gewarnt, dass lieber net in der Wohnung (klar..) und aber auch net auf dem Balkon zu machen.

Ist es bei den Tischräuchern so schlimm bereits? Lieber auf einen Grillplatz gehen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2020)

Ja!
Der Räuchergeruch klebt überall dran.
Weg von Wohnung, Haus, Balkon usw. damit(außer man mag auf Dauer den Räuchereigeruch).
Ein Garten mit bissl Platz ringsrum ist genau richtig zum räuchern.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> meine Mutter hatte mich gewarnt, dass lieber net in der Wohnung (klar..) und aber auch net auf dem Balkon zu machen.
> 
> Ist es bei den Tischräuchern so schlimm bereits? Lieber auf einen Grillplatz gehen?



Hallo,

auf dem Balkon, mit feuerfestem Untersatz geht es problemlos, es entweicht nicht mehr Rauch, als wenn zwei Raucher je zwei Zigaretten rauchen, in etwa.
In der Wohnung ist es so eine Sache, wenn, dann auf gute Durchlüftung achten. Ein Bekannter von mir räucherte immer in seiner Küche, bei zwei geöffneten Fenstern mit feuerfestem Untersatz war dies kein Probllem. Gut, der war geschieden und konnte da machen, was er wolle. Mit Frau im Haus (auch mit der Mutter) dürfte es da schwierig werden. Aber Balkon, sollte sie doch erlauben. Allerdings ist das Reinigen schon eine kleine Sauerei. Ich mache dies immer im Garten, in der Küche würde ich das nicht tun wollen und ich bin ebenfalls unbeweibt, hätte also die freie Auswahl.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Juni 2020)

@daci7 
werden die vor dem ersten Marinieren noch gesalzen/gepfeffert?
Hast Du die auch "zwischen gedämpft"?

Das mit dem entschleimen ist klar, mache ich beim räuchern bzw. beim ersten säubern ja auch. 
Aber wird die Haut dann auch mit gegessen? Ich habe auch schon Leute kennen gelernt die die Haut vom Räucheraal mitessen,
ich würde das nicht tun. Nach dem Räuchern hat die eher Kaugummi Konsistenz.


----------



## Gufierer (16. Juni 2020)

Mir schmeckt Aal am besten so:
Aal abziehen, in 5cm lange Stücke schneiden.

Im Topf die frischen Tomaten (vorher gewürfelt) auf mittlerer Stufe passionieren, mit Zucker, Salz und Pfeffer würzen.
Dann kommt Knoblauch, 4-5 Zehen, grob geschnitten und Zwiebeln zu den Tomaten dazu, dies dann gerne 5-10 min unter ständigem rühren weiter köcheln lassen damit sich die Soße reduziert und dicker wird.
Nochmal abschmecken und ggf. noch eine Brise Zucker dazu um die Säure von den Tomaten abzuschwächen.

Jetzt Erbsen, entweder frisch oder aus der Tk, in guter Menge dazu und auf Stufe 2 weiter ziehen lassen.

Jetzt zum Aal, die Stücke nun in Butterschmalz scharf anbraten auf allen Seiten aber nicht durch braten!
Die Stücke kommen dann in die Tomatensoße und alles nochmals 15min einkochen lassen.
Final nochmal abschmecken und falls die Soße zu dünn ist eben nochmal 5 min auf mittlerer Stufe reduzieren.

Dazu ein Baguette, Brot oder Brötchen zum tunken, ein Gedicht, Aal mediterran!

Man kann auch noch mit Thymian oder Rosmarin nachwürzen, ist Geschmackssache und muss nicht zwingend sein.

Einfach, relativ schnell und super lecker!


----------



## daci7 (16. Juni 2020)

@Aalzheimer 
Die werden nicht nich gesalzen oder gepfeffert. Das dämpfen kann man machen, ist aber ne heidenarbeit für den Normalverbraucher. Ich hab beides schon gemacht, schmeckt auch ohne.
Die Haut kann man dann durchaus mitessen - ans
ders als beim Räuchern wird kein Gummi draus.
Groetjes


----------



## phobos (16. Juni 2020)

Ich mach das mit den richtig dicken aalen ab so ab 80cm. Bei mir kommt die Haut ab, damit auch schon mal etwas Fett. Finde sie so zubereitet besser als geräuchert weil sie eben Fett verlieren.


----------



## hans21 (16. Juni 2020)

Hat schon jemand Hamburger Aalsuppe mit Dörrobst genannt? Mein Favorit. Ich hab die ehrlich gesagt noch nie selbst gemacht sondern bisher  nur in Hamburg im Hotel etc.  gegessen. Wirklich gut. Gibts‘s auch in Dosen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Juni 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> @Aalzheimer
> Die werden nicht nich gesalzen oder gepfeffert. Das dämpfen kann man machen, ist aber ne heidenarbeit für den Normalverbraucher. Ich hab beides schon gemacht, schmeckt auch ohne.
> Die Haut kann man dann durchaus mitessen - ans
> ders als beim Räuchern wird kein Gummi draus.
> Groetjes



Danke Dir für die Antwort.
Ich denke, dass werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Juni 2020)

@Neckarzander 
Das hört sich auch sehr lecker kann.
Kann ich mir auch für den Zander sehr gut vorstellen


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juni 2020)

Moin!

dachte ich hätte ihn schon bearbeitet gehabt aber ich hab noch nen Aal von Montag morgen um 2 hier im Kühlschrank unausgenommen.

4 Grad und mit Folie abgedeckt - kann ich den noch ausnehmen? Oder ist der schon womöglich hinüber?


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Juni 2020)

Da möchte ich Dir ehrlich gesagt keine Empfehlung aussprechen. 4 grad ist recht kalt, aber  nicht ausgenommen


----------



## Lil Torres (17. Juni 2020)

das sind ja teils köstlich klingende rezepte hier, da muss ich es gleich am wochenende nochmal probieren... 

@DenizJP ich persönlich könnte den fisch nicht mehr mit genuss verzehren. schade drum, friere ihn ein und nutze ihn notfalls (falls erlaubt) stückweise als köderfisch für hecht und wels. so ist er wenigstens nicht umsonst ins jenseits befördert worden. passiert, abhaken...


----------



## DenizJP (4. August 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> Räucheraal ist natürlich top. Aber gegrillt hat der Fisch durchaus einiges zu bieten, man muss nur ein wenig "investieren".
> Groetjes
> 
> 
> ...




nochmal hochholen ^^

plane eventuell heute oder Morgen auf Aal zu gehen.

Hast du eine Anleitung wie man Unagi zubereitet? Also die Zerteilung des rohen Aals?


----------



## daci7 (4. August 2020)

Ehlich gesagt bin ich der falsche, wenn es um Anleitungen geht... ich hole mir immer frisch vorm Kochen Inspiration und koche dann nach Gefühl  Hab schonmalbhier irgendwo eingestellt wie ich gegrillt habe. Wichtig ist mMn, dass oft gewendet, mit Soße bestrichen und nicht zu heiß gegrillt wird. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## FischFreund84 (17. September 2020)

Ich war diesen Sommer mit Freunden am Wasser und habe daraufhin meinen ersten selbstgefangenen (wenn auch nicht von mir, habe bezüglich des Fischereistatus ja noch immer nur den Anwärterstatus inne) Fisch, einen Aal, ausgenommen und zubereitet. 
Habe den Fisch gehäutet, in Stücke geschnitten, mit ein wenig Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt, mehliert und in Butter mit etwas frischem Sablei angebraten. Hatte zuvor noch nie in meinem Leben Aal gegessen und war begeistert. Auch meine Freundin, die sehr skeptisch war, hat schon verlauten lassen, dass ich ruhig weitere mitbringen darf.

Die Gräten waren überhaupt kein Problem. Man konnte das Fleisch (heißt das überhaupt so bei Fisch?) problemlos mit der Gabel von der Mittelgräte abziehen.


----------



## susifisch (28. Oktober 2020)

geräucherte Aale schmecken mir am besten... aber mit Kräutern - auch ok.


----------

